# Rogue River Confusion



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Can someone please help me understand how commercial companies are still allowed to launch?


Private boaters with permits are also allowed to launch. BLM is not reissuing cancelled permits. Boaters are escorted to the Grave Creek ramp and must depart the ramp by 8:00 am.


----------



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

It's still OK as long as you have an existing permit. Fingers crossed they'll open things up again, now that the fire seems to be under control.
I want to squeeze in one last Oct session!!!

Inciweb Fire Update

Rogue Permits
*****UPDATED ROGUE RIVER INFORMATION.* RIVER OPEN 8/31 to CURRENT PERMITS ONLY.**** *CALL 541-471-6535, 8AM-3PM,. FOR CURRENT LAUNCH INFO***
*Please Note:* RIVER STATUS==Currently there are NO NEW FLOAT SPACES posted or issued and no persons can be added on to existing permits, until further notice. River Open for Existing Permits only. Please call for information where and what time to pick up your permit with boat tags, PLEASE CALL the DAY BEFORE LAUNCHING. Only Existing Permittees will be allowed on the river at this time with existing party members. Call GPIO at 541-471-6535 or GPIO 541-471-6500. Permittees and shuttle drivers will have access through the security road closure either from a daily name checklist or a permit on their vehicle. Web page for fire updates Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got a rogue rejection letter from wreck.gov today 10/17/22 for the 2022 high use season. There seems to be all sorts of confusion going on.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

A friend got an email, and it is good news. She got a July permit!

Can I borrow a time machine so she can go use it?


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow. I'm thinking our cancelation strategy might be the best way to go, we don't put in for permits anymore. Generally assured of a trip albeit on shorter notice. Does anyone have any clue as to who's in charge or accountable for Rec.gov? What a shite show


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

NoCo said:


> I just got a rogue rejection letter from wreck.gov today 10/17/22 for the 2022 high use season. There seems to be all sorts of confusion going on.


Me too, I was pretty confused and figured I must have put in for some sort of second lottery while black out drunk over the summer. Glad it was a rejection and not a July permit!


----------

